# what to use to put on fans to keep dust out.



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

what should i use to keep dust out of my case? i have seen some pics of some cases with stuff on it but i dont know what it is so can you guys tell me what is a good material. what do i put on the fans?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

You can use foam. That works.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes, like woot said, foam should work. The thin black foam used in air conditioners would probably be perfect.


----------



## SpeedDemon (Dec 20, 2004)

and over-pressure your casing.. more input CFM than out. else the airflow will suck in dust through gaps and cracks.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

G4 tech tv said that putting panty hose over the fans work well lol. They filter the air well and dont reduce air flow.


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

dav2b3 said:


> what should i use to keep dust out of my case? i have seen some pics of some cases with stuff on it but i dont know what it is so can you guys tell me what is a good material. what do i put on the fans?


The cheapest I've ever used or seen used is nylons from the dollar store...you can cut quite a few filters from a pair of nylons & they come in all sorts of colors.

MD


----------

